# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  السيره الذاتيه لافذاذ الاداريين بالمريخ (4) رؤساء المريح(بدوى-فوراوى-الحاج عوض-خالد)

## على الصغير

*الأسم : بدوى  محمد على
الهوية :ادارى
البيانات الشخصية :
تاريخ الميلاد           :  1908م
الوظائف التي شغلها  :
- اختير  عضواً بالجمعية  التشريعية 1948م
- قاضى  بمحكمة  العوائد
- عمل  بهيئة المراهنات  الرياضية
المؤهلات العلمية  والخبرات العملية
الشهادة السودانية – كلية غردون  التذكارية
السيرة الرياضية:
- مارس  كرة القدم كلاعب
- حضر  مؤتمر  لشبونة  باسم الاتحاد العام  السوداني  لكرة  القدم  في أول   مؤتمر رياضي  دولي  يحضره  الاتحاد العام .
- حضر  العديد  من الاجتماعات  و المؤتمرات  خارج  السودان   وداخله كما رافق الفريق القومي  في العديد من رحلاته .
- حصل على كثير من الأوسمة و النياشين .
وكانت  توكل  له  دائماً مهمة مرافقة الفرق الأجنبية  الزائرة للبلاد  وذلك  لإجادته التحدث  باللغة الإنجليزية
- رئيس سابق لنادى المريخ الرياضي
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الاسم : الحاج عوض ابوزيد
الهوية :  ادارى
البيانات الشخصية :
تاريخ الميلاد   :         1916م
المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العملية :
المستوى التعليمي :  كلية غردون  التذكارية
المهنة    موظف
السيرة الرياضية : - 
-    1923 لاعباً  بفريق الحي
- التحق  بالكلية  الحربية  ومارس  لعبة  كرة  القدم  بالكلية .
- يعتبر من 10 أشخاص أسسوا  نادى الهلال .
- شغل  منصب  نائب سكرتير لأول مجلس إدارة  لنادى الهلال .
-  كون فريق  التهذيب  الرياضي .
- انضم إلى المريخ عام 1932 م واستمر لاعباً وإداريا حتى عام 1939م  -  ثم شغل منصب  رئيس  النادي .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الاسم   : محمد عامر بشير (فوراوى)
 الهوية : أدارى
البيانات الشخصية: -
 تاريخ الميلاد: 1918 م .
المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العملية :-
- تخرج من كلية غردون
- عمل موظفاً
 السيرة الرياضية : -
-       إسهاماته الرياضية : عمل رئيساً لنادى الهلال الرياضي بام درمان لأكثر من دورة ويعتبر احد مؤسسي الهلال الأوائل
-       وهو صاحب فكرة توزيع الاراضى لفرق الأندية الرياضية الكبرى بام درمان المريخ – الهلال – الموردة وذلك لتشييد استادات ودور عليها تمارس من خلالها المناشط الرياضية المختلفة (كرة السلة – الملاكمة – رفع الاثقال وكمال الأجسام – تنس الطاولة – البلياردو )
-       كان يهتم بالرياضيين ويرعاهم ويهيئ لهم فرص العمل في دواوين الحكومة خاصة الإدارات التي تتبع لوزارة الاستعلامات والعمل .
-       تولى رئاسة نادى المريخ الرياضي قبل انتقاله للهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير على سيرة فطاحلة الجهاز الاداري بالمريخ

*

----------


## على الصغير

*ابوبكر عابدين يكتب عن حاج التوم والايام الخالدة
ولد بمدينة أمدرمان عام ١٩٢٦م ، لعب لنادي أبوعنجة عام ١٩٤٠م ، إنتسب لنادي المريخ وأصبح عضواً بمجلس إدارته عام ١٩٤٩م ، وفي عام ١٩٥٣
أصبح سكرتيراً عاماً للنادي ولفترات طويلة أنجز فيها الكثير من الأعمال الخالدة وعلى رأسها عندما نقل هو ورفيق دربه الراحل حاج مزمل مهدي نادي المريخ من معقله القديم بحي المسالمة إلى دار أخرى بحي السوق ومنه إستغل حاج التوم علاقته المميزة بالزعيم إسماعيل
الأزهري وتم التصديق لنادي المريخ بقطعة الأرض الحالية ليبني عليها داره الحالية وكان ذلك في العام ١٩٥٣م ، وفي أغسطس ١٩٥٥م تم إفتتاح دار النادي الأحمر والتي كانت لوحة فنية رائعةإحتوت دار النادي وميادين المناشط المختلفة والمسرح وتم الإفتتاح على يد الزعيم إسماعيل الأزهري ، يعتبر حاج التوم من أفضل الذين تقلدوا ذلك المنصب المهم إذ ميزته أعماله الخالدات والتي بذل فيها جهداً كبيراً وعمل بتجرد ونكران ذات وسخر علاقاته الداخلية والخارجية بالسعودية والأمارات العربية دعماً للمريخ الكيان ووفر دعماً مالياً ضخماً للمريخ ، وعلى الصعيد الشخصي لم يبخل على المريخ بشئ حتى إنه ذات مرة باع المصاغ الذهبية لزوجته لتسجيل لاعب للمريخ، وفي الفترة من ١٩٨٣م و١٩٨٧م تقلد منصب نائب الرئيس للمنشآت وكان له الفضل في تشييد مسجد المريخ الحالي بدعم من الخليج ، وكان صاحب مبادرات كثيرة لجلب الدعم للمريخ وعلى رأسها إقامة ليلة رياضية للمريخ بدار الرياضة بأم درمان عام ١٩٥٣م بإضاءة متحركة ولأول مرة وكانت ناجحة جلبت للمريخ دعماً كبيراً جعل الأندية الأخرى تتجه لنفس الفكرة أحب المريخ وعشقه حتى آخر أيام حياته في يوم الأربعاء ٢ يناير٢٠١٣م رحمه الله وغفرله .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=37802

السيره الذاتيه لافذاذ الاداريين بالمريخ (1) الحجاج 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*السيره الذاتيه لافذاذ الاداريين بالمريخ (3) ابوالعائله 

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=38079
*

----------


## على الصغير

*السيره الذاتيه لافذاذ الاداريين بالمريخ (2) مهدى الفكى وعبدالحميدحجوج 


http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=37983
*

----------

